# Got the detailing bug :)



## richardkhill (Jul 20, 2015)

Like most middle aged men (LOL) I enough spending my Sundays car cleaning & waxing, but I want to go to the next level.

I stumbled across this listing on ebay 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/171814091149?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
and want to give them a try, especially as I do have alot of swirls & imperfections.

Having read through the listing, I'm assuming that after washing & claying the car, I'll use these in the following order;

1. SSR-1
2. Show Glaze
3. EX Sealant

I'll be doing all of this by hand.

Any tips or advice will be gratefully received.
Richard


----------



## Delta4 (Jun 19, 2015)

That's a good kit for sprucing up the paint but swirl removal by hand will be hard work bordering impossible, treat yourself to a machine polisher, the difference in what can be achieved is night & day different.


----------



## richardkhill (Jul 20, 2015)

Thanks Delta4 - duly noted. Maybe I should save up for a polisher!


----------



## rusTTy_racer (Sep 7, 2015)

Have a look at Junkman2000 on YouTube. Very funny chap with lots of advise. I got a DA polisher kit from cleanyourcar and are very pleased. Does take longer than you think but overall fairly safe for a novice.


----------



## skdotcom (May 19, 2004)

I'm a big fan of Poorboys stuff, but agree that a hand polish wont really get rid of the swirls.
I got a DA polisher from Clas Ohlson which seems to be highly regarded on the detailingworld forum. £42 in the sale.


----------



## crabman (Feb 3, 2016)

Poorboys blackhole for my brilliant black TT is unbelievable. No swirls. Just remember it's only a glaze though & you will probably want to seal with a a carnuba wax. I also spend far too much time on my front drive


----------



## rusTTy_racer (Sep 7, 2015)

You definitely get the neighbours worried when you start... 'Can he really be cleaning the car again' you can see it in their heads but so what 

Still at least I'm no quite at the stage of getting Baby bath for washing the car, now that is crossing the line  :lol:


----------

